# The Drugstore Makeup Counter: An Expose.



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 28, 2007)

I work at a drugstore makeup counter. 







The company's actions concerning the counter are deplorable. We aren't allowed to reprimand customers if they are opening sealed makeup, "testing" it, "testing" other products on the shelves such as lotion, etc. "It will drive the customer away" they say. So how am I to ensure quality product? 

The thing is, I can't. I'm not allowed to do that either, apparently. 

I went through the lipsticks on Sunday and tried to damage out quite a few of them because they had clearly been touched, used, mashed-up, you name it. When I came in the next day, I was confronted by one of the managers. 

"You can't do that." he said. "That's thousands right there."

"Well, exactly." I said. "Maybe we should prevent this problem altogether by, I dunno, being able to tell the customer "no" or put up signage saying "don't do this"?" 

"We technically can't do that either." 

I opened up a tube of lipstick, the tip completely worn down, obviously used. "Would you buy this?"

"I dunno, I'm not a girl."

"Makeup has hygiene issues, especially lipstick and mascara. You can get cold sores and other illnesses if you use unsanitary makeup." 

"Still, we can't damage it out. Maybe wipe the tops of them off with tissue or something." :what:

"That isn't going to help. Who wants to buy a lipstick that clearly looks like it has been tampered with? I wouldn't!" 

They wouldn't let me do it, even after I explained why it needed to be done. The company is knowingly selling you tainted makeup and it makes me sick to my stomach. 

This is a very good reason why I buy my makeup at MAC. 

Other tidbits:

The girls at the counter get no formal training. They recieve a regular cashier's training, and that's all. Everything else is guesswork. The cosmetics brand "schools" (more like meetings, seminars, and not really a school) are for the head "beauty advisor" only, and even then, she says, you don't learn much there. 

The girls are often hired for the position because they are a pretty face, garrulous, and "put-together." There is no knowledge needed. I'm only lucky I knew about makeup when I started. 

A case in point is one of the high school girls who works the counter in the evening. She is dumb as rocks when it comes to cosmetics. She wears foundation that is a couple of shades too dark for her face. 

"It makes me look tanner." she says. No, it makes you look like your face is dirty. When people ask her about makeup, she is completely clueless. Same for the head "beauty advisor." She's also dumb as dirt when it comes to makeup. 

We are also expected to sell things that we know absolutely nothing about. I've been talked to a couple of times because I refuse to sell something which I haven't a clue about. I refuse to be dishonest. 

I'm tempted to resign my position. The disgusting quality of the makeup they allow on the shelves probably is the final straw.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 28, 2007)

That's a shame. People hold you all in high regard. I can't tell you how many times I go to Sally Beauty Supply and hear customers asking the cashier about color, conditioner, etc...They don't know, for the most part. Their knowledge of beauty products is limited to what's written on the package, in many cases.


----------



## aeni (Feb 28, 2007)

And this is why I don't buy drugstore brands...


----------



## mallory (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I don't know how many times I've found a lipstick I like only to find it's been open and crushed into the lid! That is one big reason why I'm leery of buying DS makeup, not really the quality of the product itself as much as the odds of it being tampered with.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

I only buy drug store makeup if it's been sealed or obvious that no one has touched it. I usually choose whatever is in the back.

It seems illegal that they would be allowed to knowingly sell contaminated products. Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I only buy drug store makeup if it's been sealed or obvious that no one has touched it. I usually choose whatever is in the back.

It seems illegal that they would be allowed to knowingly sell contaminated products. Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen._

 
Word. Hell-o, herpes/pink eye/etc.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like you work at the same place as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

It's awful, all the other girls at my counters know absolutely nothing about any of the makeup that we sell. In fact, I'm the only one in the cosmetics department that wears makeup.. I cant even wrap my mind around that one. Anyhow, I was listening to one of the girls the other day, and a woman wanted help finding a bronzer, and the girl said to "just get a darker shade of the foundation you use and use that instead, it goes into the skin better" Im like... what?! 

We're also not allowed to reprimand customers either for using makeup that isn't a tester, or opening lipsticks or eyeliners, and putting them back on the shelf. I did it once, and one of my co-workers were like "What are you doing? They're going to stop shopping here if you don't let them do that" and I think to myself why would you want a customer like that? I mean they're making you lose a lot of money in the long run.

Luckily my boss- the "Beauty advisor" (Who doesn't even wear makeup, she hates the stuff actually) lets me make my own decisions about certain things. Like the used makeups. If I see something that's been opened, used, or smooshed, I throw it out. And if I notice a customer buying something that's been opened, I go and get an unopened product immediately.

I'm so glad that I have a lot of product knowledge (with a little help from specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), because I have customers always asking me about what we sell. But when I don't know, I just tell them that. But if I know someone who's tried a product, I tell the customer about the experience that my friend, or whoever had with it. 

Honestly I'd love to work at MAC or Sephora (ones opening in our mall soon!) but this is my first job (even though I'm 19) and Im sure I need more work experience. I might apply anyhow, a few people said I should, and I think I'd get a few referrals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if I didnt make much sense I didn't get much sleep yesterday!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Sounds like you work at the same place as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

It's awful, all the other girls at my counters know absolutely nothing about any of the makeup that we sell. In fact, I'm the only one in the cosmetics department that wears makeup.. I cant even wrap my mind around that one. Anyhow, I was listening to one of the girls the other day, and a woman wanted help finding a bronzer, and the girl said to "just get a darker shade of the foundation you use and use that instead, it goes into the skin better" Im like... what?! 

We're also not allowed to reprimand customers either for using makeup that isn't a tester, or opening lipsticks or eyeliners, and putting them back on the shelf. I did it once, and one of my co-workers were like "What are you doing? They're going to stop shopping here if you don't let them do that" and I think to myself why would you want a customer like that? I mean they're making you lose a lot of money in the long run.

Luckily my boss- the "Beauty advisor" (Who doesn't even wear makeup, she hates the stuff actually) lets me make my own decisions about certain things. Like the used makeups. If I see something that's been opened, used, or smooshed, I throw it out. And if I notice a customer buying something that's been opened, I go and get an unopened product immediately.

I'm so glad that I have a lot of product knowledge (with a little help from specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), because I have customers always asking me about what we sell. But when I don't know, I just tell them that. But if I know someone who's tried a product, I tell the customer about the experience that my friend, or whoever had with it. 

Honestly I'd love to work at MAC or Sephora (ones opening in our mall soon!) but this is my first job (even though I'm 19) and Im sure I need more work experience. I might apply anyhow, a few people said I should, and I think I'd get a few referrals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if I didnt make much sense I didn't get much sleep yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, looks like we are counter twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I wasn't a college freshman with limited job experience, I would have walked out, then and there. (It also doesn't help that I'm the one having to reprimand all of the lazy store staff, too.)

I know the most about makeup in my store, by far. In fact, I'm really the only one with proper knowledge of it. For godsake, the head beauty advisor wears lipliner on her eyes and bakes so much in the sun that she has leather-face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a lot of regular customers who return to my counter because I am honest. I don't BS them. I have big issues with dishonesty. 

The trouble is, is that it isn't even the focus of the so-called "cosmetics" counter. The counter itself is name only. The counter is all "sales" quota and no knowledge. And even then, the district's quotas are unrealistic and unreasonable, especially for a slow store such as mine.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Yup, looks like we are counter twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I wasn't a college freshman with limited job experience, I would have walked out, then and there. (It also doesn't help that I'm the one having to reprimand all of the lazy store staff, too.)

I know the most about makeup in my store, by far. In fact, I'm really the only one with proper knowledge of it. For godsake, the head beauty advisor wears lipliner on her eyes and bakes so much in the sun that she has leather-face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a lot of regular customers who return to my counter because I am honest. I don't BS them. I have big issues with dishonesty. 

The trouble is, is that it isn't even the focus of the so-called "cosmetics" counter. The counter itself is name only. The counter is all "sales" quota and no knowledge. And even then, the district's quotas are unrealistic and unreasonable, especially for a slow store such as mine._

 
Bahaha lipliner on her eyes? That's HORRIBLE LOL

Yep, we haven't been on our "quota" apparently for years.

And I totally agree with you about dishonesty. If you're not honest, they won't come back! So there's really no point in lying at all.


----------



## macslut (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_And this is why I don't buy drugstore brands..._

 
Ditto.  I don't buy makeup in ds or walmart, target, etc.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 28, 2007)

blech! am i the only one who didn't know this?!? that is absolutely disgusting! me & my best friend from middle school used to be sneaky about opening & testing products from the shelf. we both assumed we'd get in trouble for it, because even at 13 years old *we* knew how unsanitary it was. i find it appalling that drugstore management turns a blind eye to this.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_blech! am i the only one who didn't know this?!? that is absolutely disgusting! me & my best friend from middle school used to be sneaky about opening & testing products from the shelf. we both assumed we'd get in trouble for it, because even at 13 years old *we* knew how unsanitary it was. i find it appalling that drugstore management turns a blind eye to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I find it appalling as well. Apparently they've noticed my disgust and abhorrence and moved me over to Photo 4/5 days a week. It isn't going to solve their repugnant problem. They'd figured they'd rather move me than clean up their act. But at least I don't have to be associated with that filthy department as much. 

Today when I was up front and people brought cosmetics up there, I was checking them like mad. Haha.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

I also had NO idea that the items were not sealed until I started posting here. The only DS things I had ever bought were shrinkwrapped....I had never really paid attention to every line in the store. Just last night I stopped in Walgreens and was looking at a line they were closing out. Sure enough, one of the sponges in the palette had been used and was sitting pretty in the tray, full of color.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

I only buy things that are shrink wrapped, have "safety seals" or plastic packaging. I realllly hate when I'm looking at lipsticks and people have tryed them on and ruined the color on top. I mean, I will admit to opening a couple of the lids if they're not shrink wrapped to check out color and unused-ness but it's kinda nasty to see a crumbled up, icked out lipstick someone has smashed on their face and put back.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

No offense to anybody who works with drugstore cosmetics or purchases/wears it, but the idea makes me sick to my stomach.

The thought of not having testers and hygiene supplies near the makeup at Target, Rite Aid etc is disgusting to me.  And I get twice as grossed out when I see people buying things that have been opened and used because they think it can just be wiped off.  Or people testing everything and then putting it back when it's not what they're looking for.  Subpar ingredients and packaging that look and feels cheap.  I know not everybody can afford designer makeup, but I know that corporations can afford to make quality products and maintain low prices, and I also know that retailers (Target, Wal-Mart, CVS etc) can afford to supply testers and hygiene supplies to their consumers for their satisfaction and protection.

I'd rather spend $40 on my foundation and know that it matches my skin and hasn't been fucked with at the store than to go to Target and guess a shade, grab a foundation that someone's fingers have been in, and go home and hope to god it works and I didn't just waste $6.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 15, 2008)

That really is sad, and GROSS!

If I were in your position, I would write to corporate and/or HR about it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for posting this!!

I hardly ever buy drugstore makeup, but the few staples I do love that are from the drugstore or Wal-Mart or Target, are usually pre packaged, thank god. I hate to go in Wal-Mart and see a bunch of childish bitches trying foundation on each other and lip colors and then just throwing it back on the rack. You just want to knock their heads together. I've lost count of how many times I've seen damaged and open products from Wal-Mart, CVS, Rite-Aid, Target, you name it. It's horrible.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_No offense to anybody who works with drugstore cosmetics or purchases/wears it, but the idea makes me sick to my stomach.

The thought of not having testers and hygiene supplies near the makeup at Target, Rite Aid etc is disgusting to me.  And I get twice as grossed out when I see people buying things that have been opened and used because they think it can just be wiped off.  Or people testing everything and then putting it back when it's not what they're looking for.  Subpar ingredients and packaging that look and feels cheap.  I know not everybody can afford designer makeup, but I know that corporations can afford to make quality products and maintain low prices, and I also know that retailers (Target, Wal-Mart, CVS etc) can afford to supply testers and hygiene supplies to their consumers for their satisfaction and protection.

I'd rather spend $40 on my foundation and know that it matches my skin and hasn't been fucked with at the store than to go to Target and guess a shade, grab a foundation that someone's fingers have been in, and go home and hope to god it works and I didn't just waste $6._

 
Wal-mart _does_ have testers, at least for all the brands that will supply them with testers anyway. Maybelline, Cover Girl, N.Y.C., Rimmel, L'oreal, Revlon, they all have testers. The only one I can think of that doesn't is Physician's Formula. People steal the testers a lot of the time just because they're the easiest to grab while passing by the shelf, but as soon as new testers come in they go back out on the shelves.


----------



## Willa (Sep 16, 2008)

But you know, not everybody is aware about the hygiene facts. Not to excuse any disgusting people who opens testers and put them back on the display... But last w/e I went to the drugstore with my man and saw a bronzing powder. I tested it on my hand and then my man told me : Try it on your cheeks!

You should have seen the face I made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He now knows that we just CAN'T try the testers on our face...


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 16, 2008)

Here in Finland in any store super/hypermarkets have testers on make up, nailpolish is the only thing that doesn't have them I think. Also if someone sees you to open up something else that isn't a tester you have to pay for it. So in here drugstore cosmetics do have the same hygiene standards that high end brands have.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Wal-mart does have testers, at least for all the brands that will supply them with testers anyway. Maybelline, Cover Girl, N.Y.C., Rimmel, L'oreal, Revlon, they all have testers. The only one I can think of that doesn't is Physician's Formula. People steal the testers a lot of the time just because they're the easiest to grab while passing by the shelf, but as soon as new testers come in they go back out on the shelves._

 
Well, I've never seen testers at any of the drugstore brands in my area, until recently.  There are testers for the Jemma Kid/Napoleon etc products at the new Super Target, but there are no hygiene supplies for people to try them with, like lipgloss wands or q-tips, or alcohol to sanitize the lipsticks and liners before trying them.  So even if there is a tester, they're still unsanitary.  Sorry, the whole idea still grosses me out.  I don't even use the testers at my store, and I know they're pretty clean because I clean them.


----------



## she_loves_it (Sep 17, 2008)

Some people dont really have a choice other than to buy stuff from a drugstore though.  Being in univeristy means im on a tight budget so i cant afford to drop like $14 on an eyeshadow or $36 on foundation.  I just look for the products that still have a seal on them to be safe


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's important to make sure the seal is sealed on anything you buy anywhere. People mess with the floor product at Sephora, too.


----------



## Willa (Sep 18, 2008)

I just read a troubling message on a board I go on (french one).
This girl, in the cosmetics thread, ask for advices, because she applied on a makeup counter job! She basicaly said : Help me, teach me on makeup, I don't know much...

She don't know anything, and the next thing I know she's going to sell inapropriate stuff to people 

I don't know man... it's just weird that makeup counters don't ask for related experiences.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to buy happily buy some drugstore MU but I found a finger-smudge in a cream eyeshadow! Icky!!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

They should have testers out for ALL drugstore makeup. Yes, some little girls end up drawing all over the signage, but I feel much more comfortable buying stuff if I know it's still sealed, and yet I can open up a tube of lipstick and check the color.

And if I ever found makeup with fingerprints or hair or anything like that in it, it would go right back for a replacement.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Wal-mart does have testers, at least for all the brands that will supply them with testers anyway. Maybelline, Cover Girl, N.Y.C., Rimmel, L'oreal, Revlon, they all have testers. The only one I can think of that doesn't is Physician's Formula. People steal the testers a lot of the time just because they're the easiest to grab while passing by the shelf, but as soon as new testers come in they go back out on the shelves._

 

Not all Wal-marts. I've been to about a dozen in my lifetime, and only two or three had testers.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know how any times I've seen people take a dirty ass lipstick, e/s, anything off the shelf and directly put it on their face!

I work at a popular Canadian drugstore as a cosmetician, and I can say for my company, we do provide testers (maybe not for every single product there is, but we do for the most part). I get asked this A LOT at work, why we don't have testers for everything, and be honest I don't know why. I wish we did, but we don't. But for the things we do have testers for, they get stolen in a blink of an eye! Sometimes DS do put an effort to provide testers for their consumers, but it's a pity that some people feel the need to take it and put it in their pockets as if it's free. As a result, I get angry customers approaching me complaining why I don't have a tester for a certain product. It's too bad b/c some people don't understand it's not MY fault or my company's fault.

We also provide Qtips, cotton pads, sponges, etc for customers for test items out on their hands. However, if they want to try it on their face, that's why we're here! So we can sanitize them properly. BUT, not everyone is smart enough to think of getting a product sanitized before putting it on their face. In that case, we can't help them!

One thing that makes me laugh is....one time a customer asked, "Can I open this to make it a tester?"

WHAT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Oh Lord.


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 26, 2010)

I HATE people who open the cosmetics and use them, most places have testers but people feel that they are entitled to ruin products they are not going to buy.  The superdrug in town is seriously disgusting people allow their kids to play with the products and they wont  use the testers and the worst offenders are chavvy teenagers, quite dirty looking women and the type of people who don't always wash their hands properly after using the bathroom/cover their nose and mouth whilst sneezing or coughing and don't wash after that and spread virus'es and diseases or they spit in the street (those things really annoy me basic stuff that  should be automatic, I'm pretty sure I now live in one of the most disgusting, dirty, unhygienic towns in the developed world- I'm from Glasgow and it was never that bad there and no other place I have ever visited was this bad).

In the UK anyone who used a non tester product but does not buy it, could be convicted for theft (it takes all the "goodness" out of it and is not supposed to be sold- unless marked as used). Sadly, most places don't enforce this and knowingly sell the damaged product as if it was unused to people who don't check it first.

The way I see it is: if a doctor tried to take a blood sample with a dirty needle- you'd say no, a shop tried to sell you used underwear, especially unwashed- you wouldn't buy it. So why would anyone buy used makeup?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 30, 2010)

I am ashamed to say I saw my BEST FRIEND do exactly this when we were out shopping on Weds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told her off, on her birthday. I felt like a mean shit. 

Had to be done though! I am shocked how staff are not allowed to reprimand shoppers for this! The store girl watched and said nothing as my friend opened an (in placcy wrapping!) eye pencil and started daubing it over her quite grubby hand.


----------

